
Capital One is hiring InfoSec staff - rahuldottech
https://www.reddit.com/r/iiiiiiitttttttttttt/comments/ck6lr5/capital_one_is_hiring/
======
rvz
This is reactionary. Security is about detecting and preventing disasters like
this in the first place rather than always being last to react to breaches as
they happen.

If I were Capital One, I would invest in HackerOne and host bug bounties for
security researchers.

